# New Okie smoker here



## Fish'nSmoke (Jan 21, 2021)

Hey everyone. I'm Luke and incredibly new to smoking. I have had an old Char and Grill barrel smoker for a few years but mainly did bologna and sausages. Precooked stuff. I upgraded to an electric smoker this christmas and look forward to doing the longer more precise cooks. Sounds like I'm in the right place to learn!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 21, 2021)

Welcome from Iowa!

Ryan


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jan 22, 2021)

Welcome from Texas


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 22, 2021)

Welcome to SMF!
Glad to have you join us!
Al


----------



## JLeonard (Jan 22, 2021)

Welcome from Mississippi! Glad you joined us.
Jim


----------



## 912smoker (Jan 22, 2021)

Welcome from SE GA  !


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 22, 2021)

Welcome glad to have you on board. For sure you came to the right place to get help.

Warren


----------



## uncle eddie (Jan 22, 2021)

You are in the right place for sure. 
Welcome to SMF from central Missouri!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 22, 2021)

Thanks for the like Fish'nSmoke it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jan 22, 2021)

I live in Texoma area.


----------



## Fish'nSmoke (Jan 22, 2021)

HalfSmoked said:


> Thanks for the like Fish'nSmoke it is appreciated.
> 
> Warren


Anytime! Im sure I'll be picking your brain before long haha.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 23, 2021)

Old brain here could be hard to pick.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 30, 2021)

Thanks milrtime for the like it is appreciated.

Warren


----------

